# Anthony Davis Ready to Embark on a Historic Season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> You watch enough NBA games in a week, and eventually you will witness a player do something that has never been done before. Maybe he hits 11 three’s in a game, or has a stat line with X points, Y blocks, and Q assists in Z minutes. The NBA researchers working the game, who can find any piece of historical data in the time it takes to change the channel, put up a cool little display on-screen to give you that historical information, and you think to yourself, “That’s pretty cool.”
> 
> Doing something that has never been done, or is rarely done, in a single game is pretty cool. But doing something that has rarely been done over the course of a season – Now that’s EPIC. And if preseason is any indication, Anthony Davis is about to do something epic this year. Since the NBA started counting blocks as an official stat in the 70′s, only three men have ever lead their teams in the following categories in a single season: Points, Rebounds, Blocks, Steals, and FG%. Looking at this roster and projecting forward, Anthony Davis could easily become the 4th.
> 
> ...


http://www.bourbonstreetshots.com/2013/10/20/anthony-davis-ready-to-embark-on-a-historic-season/


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's badass but I feel to do it you must be on a bad team so it's cool but not that cool


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont see him leading us in steals


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

He led the team in steals last season but with a healthy Gordon, Jrue and possibly Tyreke, I don't know if he'll lead the team this season.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Shit after tonight I might have to rethink that. Dude just disrupts the opposing teams entire offensive plans in every way.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

His last game scored me like 69 points in fantasy.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I dont see him leading us in steals


LOL


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

It tripped me out a bit the other night when I saw him gather the players together for a huddle. Very leader like. I'm used to the lead guard doing things like that. 

And to think, he's only 20 years old. I still think he's coming into his own. He's getting more comfortable in that body that he got almost overnight.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

He's tearing it up for my fantasy squad


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*See Anthony Davis, Believe in Anthony Davis*



> All superstars aren’t created equal.
> 
> Kobe Bryant isn’t Carmelo Anthony, Chris Paul not James Harden, and Kevin Durant hardly LeBron James. That’s no slight to anyone; these are basketball’s true elite. But the specific individual merits of a given player always differ from those of any other, even though they’re never alone in their place on the basketball food chain. That’s true of all NBA players, but especially pertinent concerning those at the very top of the pyramid.
> 
> ...


http://hardwoodparoxysm.com/2013/11/04/see-anthony-davis-believe-in-anthony-davis/


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I was wrong. He didn't lead the team in steals last season. He was right behind Aminu.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Anthony Davis on pace for history*



> Anthony Davis had a career game for the New Orleans Pelicans on Friday, setting a career high with 32 points, tying a career high with six blocks, and grabbing 12 rebounds to boot in a 96-85 win over the Los Angeles Lakers, improving the Pelicans to 3-3 on the season.
> 
> In Pelicans (formerly known as the Hornets) franchise history, only two players have had games with at least 30 points, 10 rebounds and five blocks. Alonzo Mourning, who did so seven times when the team was based in Charlotte, and now Davis.
> 
> Davis, who has four double-doubles in six games this season and is averaging a double-double for the season, is doing this all before his 21st birthday.


 http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/63938/anthony-davis-on-pace-for-history


----------

